# Junkman's "How to Avoid Getting Polish/Wax Inside Your Seams & Cracks"



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Just as the thread says, watch and learn.














Here I am washing the wheels on the Vette with soap and water. Look at how dirty the water is after cleaning 3 of the 4 wheels. All of that dirt came off the wheels and wheel wells using nothing but soap and water. For folks who have to use anything more than soap and water, you need to learn how to wash your wheels more than once a month. Then they will come clean a LOT easier. That's not rocket science, that's just common sense.

Save your money and quit buying unnecessary cleaning supplies!

Notice that as I wash a car, I keep the entire car wet as I go. That eliminates the possibility of water spots.

The group that you hear is Ladysmith Black Mambazo. You may remember them from Paul Simon's Grammy Award winning album "Graceland". The first song, "Chapter One: Passage to Promise" is done in collaboration with Andreas Vollenweider. I use to really enjoy his music back in the 80's. The second song "Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain" is Ladysmith singing acapella, as they usually do.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey there man, hope all is well :wave:

Have to say thanks for some great info there :thumb: 
Dont get much chance to practice the art of polishing, but these tips and tricks are well worth knowing for when the time is available.

Nice ambience coming through the floorstanders from your midnight detail session too! 

As for the wheels, rocking some new 5 spokes myself, way easier to clean, and more so for taking the time to seal them before fitting.
Soap, water, and a variety of microfibre based tools are all that is required, so in agreement with the "little but often" philosophy.

All the best bud :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another very well informed video my man, I dig the Jazzy tune in the back ground. :buffer:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Will watch these later, not so much the wheel one as that to me is common sense but certainly the other one will be well worth watching.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for watching mates. Nothing but some good ol' common sense information here.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

As always


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Junkman, that's a good tip about the polish. I don't enjoy taping up seams much either so I'm definitely going to try this one!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

liking that, im very good at getting polish into the seams and hate having to go round after removing it!:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

s29nta said:


> liking that, im very good at getting polish into the seams and hate having to go round after removing it!:thumb:


You and me both. I'd rather get a root canal. :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

is that dirty water your using on the wheels and tyres junkie?


----------

